# New Golden Puppy



## Guest (Apr 2, 2010)

Here is my new Golden puppy. He is now 5 months of age. I brought him home from the breeder 3 weeks ago. He is friendly, gorgeous, just simply adorable and has captured my heart. I've wanted a Golden for a long time, and this pup is a dream.

His name is Joey.


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Ooohhh! Sooo handsome! I think Goldens are so regal looking. :tongue:


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2010)

Thank you! He is a joy and a love! He does look so regal when he is sitting nicely waiting for his food!


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

sexy pooch you have there!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Awwww....I love Golden faces, they are always smiling! He's very adorable. You will have to post up more pictures while he grows :wink:


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2010)

danemama08 said:


> Awwww....I love Golden faces, they are always smiling! He's very adorable. You will have to post up more pictures while he grows :wink:


Me too, thank you so much! And I will! This is one smart pup, he is learning so fast. I'm thinking of going into therapy work with him after he completes CGC because I think he has the perfect temperament for that!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

What a cutie! Now you can be a golden mama too :smile:


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Lovely boy, looks like a joy!


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

Wow, he is an adorable guy!!

What is his name?


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Awwwww! Puppy goodness! He is one handsome Golden! My neighbor and a few folk have them and they are such sweet friendly dogs! Love their look! Just something about them how they carry themselves so proudly! Congratulations to you and Joey ! Joey picked a great family to be with!!!!!!!!!!:biggrin:


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Awhhh what a sweet face on that sweet boy!!
I cna't wait to see more pictures as he grows. :biggrin:
Thanks for sharing!!


----------

